

For HN: Polls histogram Greasemonkey script - bd

I made a Greasemonkey script which scrapes Hacker News polls and creates embedded histograms (using Google Charts API):<p>http://alteredqualia.com/visualization/hn/hnpollhist.user.js<p>Note: This is a variation on my previous GM script which did pie charts (pie chart and histogram can coexist if you install both scripts).
======
bd
Here is a clickable link:

<http://alteredqualia.com/visualization/hn/hnpollhist.user.js>

And this is how it's supposed to look like:

<http://alteredqualia.com/visualization/hn/hnhist.png>

Here is a previous pie chart version:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=528172>

Some polls to see it in action:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=553794> How much do you bill per hour?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=493152> How many hours do you really work
each day?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=517039> How old are you?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=527681> Where are you from?

